# having a major problem getting 82 rabbit starting.please help.



## redruma4 (Feb 29, 2008)

82 vw rabbit 1.8 
car came in not running to our shop. 
played with the fuel metering valve and managed to bring the car back to life one night. 
car has new 
coil 
fuel pump relay 
ignition module 
replaced injector that was staying open after running 
changed to a spare thermoswitch 
changed the fuel distributor and differential pressure regulator 
plugs,cap,rotor,wires 
now the car wont start with fuel and spark. 
today i pulled out number one injector just enough to allow air into the cylinder.the car started and ran halfway decent. when i put the injector back into the seat the car stalls and when i take the injector out the car stalls. it seems like by doing this im forcing air into the cylinder almost seems like the cars not getting enough air? i have alot of technical info and prior cise and cis-e knowledge but havn't come across this ever. please help me get to the bottom of this. thank you:banghead:


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

To be completely honest I have serious questions about this post. Yea, I can't wait to read the responses to what I will say here, but unless they clear up some of the issues I bring up, they're just wasted space. Anyhow, to address the problem, I believe you already discovered the area you need to look towards. But I have to point out some things to yourself and others who might seek a "shop" to fix or troubleshoo their cars. 


> 82 vw rabbit 1.8 car came in not running to our shop. . . . changed the fuel distributor and differential pressure regulator


 I really hope that I am not the only person to find this disturbing. Of course mistakes can be made, but for a "shop" to claim this is really un-explainable I think. 82 Volkswagen with a diferential pressure regulator? 


> . . . car has new coil, fuel pump relay, ignition module, replaced injector that was staying open after running, changed to a spare thermoswitch, plugs,cap,rotor,wires . . .


 This also comes back to you're being a "shop". Is this how shops now do troubleshooting? Are shops now days nothing more than parts replacement personnel? Sorry to be blunt, but when I worked in a few different dealers and service stations, we tracked down the problem with equipment and repaired or replaced the defective part. I am sure my customers would not have understood that I replaced a ton of parts just to find one small defective screw or something. I can only hope that this list of work was supplied by the owner and not what you're shop did before asking for help here. 


> today i pulled out number one injector just enough to allow air into the cylinder.the car started . . . when i put the injector back into the seat the car stalls . . . it seems like by doing this im forcing air into the cylinder almost seems like the cars not getting enough air?


 The above information should be enough for any technically knowledgeable person to begin tracking down the possible problem. Air allowed to enter the engine = engine starts and runs = for some reason air is not entering the engine as it should, no? 

I can't say from here just why, but if someone is paying you to fix their car because you advertised yourself as a repair shop, just why are you asking for help here? The people who do not work at or run shops come here hoping that some of the people who do will maybe fill in the blanks for them. The engine is not running with CIS-e by the way unless it was converted. If I or someone else solves the problem, will you split the money paid to you to fix it?


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

WaterWheels said:


> To be completely honest I have serious questions about this post. Yea, I can't wait to read the responses to what I will say here, but unless they clear up some of the issues I bring up, they're just wasted space. Anyhow, to address the problem, I believe you already discovered the area you need to look towards. But I have to point out some things to yourself and others who might seek a "shop" to fix or troubleshoo their cars.
> 
> I really hope that I am not the only person to find this disturbing. Of course mistakes can be made, but for a "shop" to claim this is really un-explainable I think. 82 Volkswagen with a diferential pressure regulator?
> 
> ...


i bet someone tried adjusting the idle speed with the throttle stop on top of the t-body..


----------



## redruma4 (Feb 29, 2008)

when i said differential pressure regulator i made a mistake i meant the frequency valve. this car has more of a history than i come across with but im not going to get into it because its nobodys business but the shop. we work on much newer cars and are fixing this car as a favor and because ive been through this all before with these cars. each car has its own specific problem so with all the components of a cis system in theory its a simple system in all actuality it is extremely complex at times and ive narrowed a problem down to a few key things of possibility but im not gonna change every part nor am i really gonna waste too much time trying to figure it out. SO

i got the car running it was dumping too much fuel altogether from what i see.
all four plugs/wires produce spark
cylinder 3 and four dont fire at least when hot i can take off the wires for 3 and 4 at the same time and the car still runs the same. being that the spark is there either the air is not there or the fuel is not there.
i changed the injectors with some used ones and had checked the flows. seemed to be within spec.
thanks for your concern but its really *not helping*:sly:


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

did you check the obvious things? like the AIR FILTER and all that stuff? check for mouse nests in the CIS box?


----------



## redruma4 (Feb 29, 2008)

absolutely. i changed the whole intake pipe and boot setup the original was ripped


----------



## redruma4 (Feb 29, 2008)

and no all the parts i replaced needed to be replaced this car did not run when i first got to it. now it runs but very poorly especially when hot. could the hot start puls relay have anything to do with this?


----------

